# Encendido Electronico sin sensor



## amdish (Abr 1, 2010)

Hola, despues de mucho navegar no eh podido encontrar un esquema de un encendido electronico para moto que no necesite de sensor o captor para el momento de la chispa, asi que apelo al conocimiento del foro para pedir colaboracion en mi proyecto.

muchas gracias.

Andy menendez.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 1, 2010)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Podes usar nuestro buscador :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php

poniendo "encendido electronico"

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/mejorar-encendido-auto-25328/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...nsistor-otro-encendido-transistorizado-21344/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/encendido-electronico-23542/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...spa-descarga-capacitiva-alto-desempeno-16122/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...electronico-motos-reemplazo-transistor-21553/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/auxilio-encedido-electronico-13595/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...nico-16381/?highlight=encendido+electr%F3nico

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/encendido-electronico-1280/?highlight=encendido+electr%F3nico

Fijate si algo te sirve y lo comentamos.

Saludos.


----------



## amdish (Abr 2, 2010)

Muchas Gracias por los multiples enlaces, por desgracia ya habia navegado el sitio en busca de mi peculiar encendido y no tuve suerte...

Les agradeceria me pudieran ayudar..

gracias..

Andy.


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 2, 2010)

amdish dijo:


> Hola, despues de mucho navegar no eh podido encontrar un esquema de un encendido electronico para moto que no necesite de sensor o captor para el momento de la chispa, asi que apelo al conocimiento del foro para pedir colaboracion en mi proyecto.
> 
> muchas gracias.
> 
> Andy menendez.



Como seria eso que no este sincronizado "el momento" de la chispa? si asi fuera y suponiendo que fuera como un encendido de una cocina, chispa continua.. a mi entender, habra falsas explosiones al momento de la admision y entrada combustible. 

De cuantos tiempos estamos hablando de la moto?


----------



## amdish (Abr 2, 2010)

ummm!! es una 2 tiempos convensional, pero no lleva sensor, el momento del disparo se determina mediante la polaridad de las bobinas, es decir mas o menos, con el ciclo positivo carga el capasitor y con el negativo dispara el tiristor..

la eh visto de fabrica pero por desgracia no eh tenido ninguna para desarmarla, ducati por ejemplo fabrica una que es negra que no lleva captor...

Saludoss..


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 2, 2010)

Realmente no se como funciona.. podra tener dos ciclos, pero quien le dice ahora empieza un ciclo ahora termina y cuando aceleras los ciclos son mas seguidos.. sera tipo chispa perdida? Y cual es el problema se te quemo la electronica? no se consigue?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2010)

Ponele un Hall sacado de un ventilador de PC cerca del volante magnético y conectale un led para poder ver (puesta a punto) donde te conviene fijarlo, luego con el Hall dispararias el tiristor o transistor.

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Abr 4, 2010)

amdish dijo:


> ummm!! es una 2 tiempos convensional, pero no lleva sensor, el momento del disparo se determina mediante la polaridad de las bobinas, es decir mas o menos, con el ciclo positivo carga el capasitor y con el negativo dispara el tiristor..
> 
> la eh visto de fabrica pero por desgracia no eh tenido ninguna para desarmarla, ducati por ejemplo fabrica una que es negra que no lleva captor...
> 
> Saludoss..



Hay dos tipos de disparo de chispa que conozco, de forma electrónica con Sensor Hall, es una bobina pequeña (en algunos casos parece un cubito, tipo transformador) o mecánicamente son un platino (lo conozco como platino)

Osea que lo que necesitas vos es un encedido electrónico con sensor hall supongo

S2


----------



## amdish (Abr 5, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Realmente no se como funciona.. podra tener dos ciclos, pero quien le dice ahora empieza un ciclo ahora termina y cuando aceleras los ciclos son mas seguidos.. sera tipo chispa perdida? Y cual es el problema se te quemo la electronica? no se consigue?




De la siguiente forma, cada siclo esta definido por la polaridad de los imanes que estos a su ves polarizan el nucleo del bobinado, cuando termina un iman y empieza otro cambia la polaridad de la bobina, y entonces, como bobina que es se opone al cambio y el instante del cambio surgue un pico muy pronunciado que se aprobecha para disparar el tiristor, si aceleras, acelera la velocidad de giro del bolante magnetico y la frecuencia de los ciclos, asi mas menos funciona.

sip, se me quemo y no se consige en cuba


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 5, 2010)

Tendras que poner un reed switch para que por cada vez que pasa el iman te de un pulso y hacer una electronica afuera. Si no como era antes con magneto, platino y bobina...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2010)

Estimado *amdish *, faltaba la palábra mágica  . . . claro, los encendidos electrónicos aún a descarga capacitiva de las motos se llaman *CDI*

Entonces si ponemos en San *Google*cito : "diagramas CDI" . . . aparece la magia, están los diseños y diagramas con explicaciones para los captores magnéticos, incluso hay unos con pic que les dan mayor avance (esa parte se les puede quitar)
Otra opción es hacer una búsqueda de foros de motos .

Te dejo unas páginas que ya estuve mirando.

http://www.btinternet.com/~jhpart/bkns125a.htm

http://www.transmic.net/en/home.htm

http://foros.hispavista.com.ar/nuevo_mmg_competicion/376/39694/m/diagrama-de-uncdi-decompeticion/

http://www.motomanual.com.ar/index....unc=view&catid=2&id=3082&limit=6&limitstart=6

Fijate y comentanos a ver por donde seguimos.

Saludos.


----------



## amdish (Abr 9, 2010)

Bueno ya habia gogleado esos sitios, pero se me ocurio yahoosiar y encontre un sitio muy bueno aunque en un idioma un poco estraño pero contine mucho mucho esquemas de cdi entre los cuales esta el de sin sensor.....








el sitio h++p://www.motelek.net.

Saludos...


----------

